# Naked and Afraid



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I watched this on the Discovery channel last night. Wow! Two naked strangers have to survive for 21 days and make it to an extraction point to win the challenge. They can have one personal item, a knife or machete seemed to be popular. They are given a personal journal a video camera and crude shoulder satchel. They are naked so modesty is provided by blurring. Extreme primitive survival? or two naked people suffering...Yep Discovery, the same people who brought us Doomsday preppers. Go figure.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I think its disgusting. I refuse to watch the show. I can't put into words how I felt when I watched it once.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Let me try to break it down, lol. 

The participants are generally under-prepared and easily overwhelmed. Many claim to have survival skills but these amount to no more than camping skills.

Some claim to be hunters but take away the weaponry and they go hungry.

Most are also overweight the wrong way, that is, they didn't pile up the fat to endure hunger. They are overeaters that collapse when their poor diet changes.

The producers also feel the need to create a degree of controversy and the participants are pushed (in some case, possibly eager) to share their social theories of gender. Needless to say, these are infantile and in no way explain anyone's actions, not even their very own.

To add insult to injury, the producers are selecting people with a high need for approval and acceptance. Some are good folk, true, but that's really besides the point.

This does not make for good TV.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Not my kinda show


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Watched it once last season. A show for voyeurs hoping too get a quick peek. 
JMHO.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

One more reason (like I need another) to not watch the tube.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Turned it on once five minutes in I'm outta here!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I quit watching shows that make other people rich.. Duck Dynasty, Pawn Stars , Hardcore Pawn..All the reality crap..I have better things to do then make other people rich or make rich people richer..I don't buy any of their crap either.JMHO


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> I quit watching shows that make other people rich.. Duck Dynasty, Pawn Stars , Hardcore Pawn..All the reality crap..I have better things to do then make other people rich or make rich people richer..I don't buy any of their crap either.JMHO


Oh come on guy couldn't you see the irony of "Naked and Afraid" outdoors wear?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Oh come on guy couldn't you see the irony of "Naked and Afraid" outdoors wear?


Good point!
I was wanting to watch The Walking dead, and it wasn't airing at the normal time I watch it, soooo I was flipping through the channels and I found you guessed it! naked and afraid. My first questions were what the heck are those people doing and why are they naked? Merde!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a working TV but not antenna and no TV provider. We used to use it to watch DVDs but haven't done that for a long time. We found out we had other things to do.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> Let me try to break it down, lol.
> 
> The participants are generally under-prepared and easily overwhelmed. Many claim to have survival skills but these amount to no more than camping skills.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, never see anyone with any real skill or serious backbone.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I have seen advertisements for it I have never seen it. Were I them I think that I would stay away from waist high grasses and brush. Grass cuts can hurt and a bush with thorns........


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

My wife says she afraid when she see me naked. Afraid she is going to die from laughing!!!!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

And some quiet porn music in the backgroung and some dude with a cheesey mustache, Really some one needs to lose their job over that show.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have a working TV but not antenna and no TV provider. We used to use it to watch DVDs but haven't done that for a long time. We found out we had other things to do.


Just curious, what do you do all night?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I find the show kind of humorous only for the fact that us guys seem to crash first. Fortunately this happens rather quickly so I don't have to watch much of the show. I particularly enjoyed watching Mr. Badass, I can do it all Recon Marine, crash like a $6 bicycle going off a cliff while surfer girl plugged on and took care of everything.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I watched this on the Discovery channel last night. Wow! Two naked strangers have to survive for 21 days and make it to an extraction point to win the challenge. They can have one personal item, a knife or machete seemed to be popular. They are given a personal journal a video camera and crude shoulder satchel. They are naked so modesty is provided by blurring. Extreme primitive survival? or two naked people suffering...Yep Discovery, the same people who brought us Doomsday preppers. Go figure.


I am a closet naked and afraid fan!!! I think the betting naked is just another element of survival. Besides, you get to see some jiggly doubles...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It was pretty funny when the fat guy nearly falls down the hillside and instead give the chick below him a huge brown eye!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I like big butts and I cannot lie!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to admit I would have to try and disgust the other person as much as possible, "Oh what is this on the ground? Let me bend over and pick it up."


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I have to admit I would have to try and disgust the other person as much as possible, "Oh what is this on the ground? Let me bend over and pick it up."


I can hear the techno theme song playing now...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh god don't eat too many of those sea Snail's like I did, Fuuuurrrrruuuupppp! Oh somebody isn't going to be cold tonight!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I have to admit I would have to try and disgust the other person as much as possible, "Oh what is this on the ground? Let me bend over and pick it up."


That ain't right...but damn funny.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Oh god don't eat too many of those sea Snail's like I did, Fuuuurrrrruuuupppp! Oh somebody isn't going to be cold tonight!


Flammable too


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Flammable too


A little blue flame for ya!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to admit to seeing the "hole" first season. Wait till you see how one of the women catches some mudcats. 
Just another show that idiocracizes(spelling?) outdoor skills. Remember, people, the GOVT will help you. Just wait calmly. 
But it is funny, entertainment only.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

The fat guy episode was the funniest... Who brings goggles when they're afraid of the water???

I could never get over that... "I'm not going in the water where sharks can eat me, but I brought these goggles." Total waste of his 1 item... 

The girl is usually the one to man-up in that show... that episode was no exception. She got 2 lobsters.

But I gotta say, nudity doesn't offend me. I was born that way. The survivalists are hit or miss. And I think it's unfair to look at the show through the perspective of a prepper because there's absolutely no prepping going into it (except from their studies or practice prior to it.) They take no stockpiles of provisions. They don't have a comfy BOL. 

Survivalism and prepping sometimes go hand in hand, but Naked and Afraid should remind us all that this isn't necessarily always the case.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Setting two people out without anything, to see how/if they can survive, I can see something to be learned there. Having them naked, is just a gimmick to get viewers, serves no purpose. I don't watch the show. Give them some clothes for heaven's sake!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Perhaps they will air a celebrity naked and afraid episode? Nah never happen! who would they get to spend 21 days naked and afraid. 

Hummmm....suggestions?


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Perhaps they will air a celebrity naked and afraid episode? Nah never happen! who would they get to spend 21 days naked and afraid.
> 
> Hummmm....suggestions?


I would love to see the dual survival guys do Naked and Afraid. Cody Lunde is already without shoes so he is half way there.


----------

